# Pdr Wakefield or leeds



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi, unfortunately I need a pdr guy in the location above. My stupid hose which goes to the pressure washer lance shot out and banged my girlfriends evoque on the rear quarter. Only a year old too 

Does any have any recommendations ??


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Try Touch-n-Go Ltd

Owner is Scott Jennett 01924 266478 - does work for Guy Salmon so his standards are high


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi thanks for that. I’ve already booked a guy for next week though but I’ll remember this one just in case I’m clumsy again


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 25, 2017)

Please let us know how you got on. Need some work on mine.


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

will do  hes due today at 3pm


----------

